# Minnesota Modelers?



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

I was just wondering if there are any n scale modelers in the twin cities area? I want to start networking with some local clubs if they exist.


----------



## WaltP (Jan 21, 2013)

There sure are.

Check out GRVS, the local N-Trak club. Next meeting is Wed, March 13th, either at the Maplewood or Roseville Library (not sure yet.)

Twin Cities Division of NMRA meets usually the next evening at the Jackson Street Roundhouse -- that is if it's the 2nd Thursday ;o)

GRVS also helps run the Great Minnesota Train Expo on March 23-24.

There's also a couple Free-Mo groups (N and HO), too.


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info walt


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I am building this on my layout. dose it look familiar?










I still need to put a fence around the caboose.


----------

